# Going between legs?



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine does! She does that when she wants to be petted and I'm standing up. Maybe it's just a way for them to feel closer ??

It is cute isn't it


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I absolutely adore it!! Geddy will go inbetween my legs facing back and then stop so that I can smack and pat her hiney.... she actually hops her back feet too... it's precious beyond belief!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beau does this but so far Bama hasnt done it. I love it.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb does that, too. I think it's just the funniest thing.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie always does this. It's so funny when people come to our house and the look on their faces....too funny. I have to make sure he doesn't do that to my parents cause he could totally knock them down.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi does it! My other dogs are too big and I am too short. I actually want to "teach" Teddi to walk through my legs as I walk.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London does it to everyone!! She just loves having her butt scratched, lol.


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine does it too! I thought it was the oddest behavior but it cracks me up. I do feel a little embarassed when she does it to complete strangers though.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes! Riley does that all the time. I think it's the cutest thing, but I'm not quite 5'2", so if he gets any taller, it's going to be real interesting! I can just see him knocking me right off my feet one of these days. lol.

As it is, he's made it a bit more challenging lately. He's started chasing his tail _while_ he's doing it. He'll walk towards me and under me, then start going around my leg, chasing his tail. Staying on my feet is a little tricky at this point.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell does it also. And when I was on vacation we met several goldens and they all tried it. LOL


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Kia does it, Lila doesn't


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Penny will wiggle figure 8s through our legs for lovins.. it is so cite. One of Rusty's tricks is " Peek a Boo ", which means he will come up behind you and poke his head out from between your knees.. people love that one.. especially the goofy smile.. he uses that for attention a lot. People do get a surprised look on their faces, LOL.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I absolutely adore it!! Geddy will go inbetween my legs facing back and then stop so that I can smack and pat her hiney.... she actually hops her back feet too... it's precious beyond belief!!


My first golden Kody did this exactly. It was his trademark "dance"!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LifeOfRiley said:


> As it is, he's made it a bit more challenging lately. He's started chasing his tail _while_ he's doing it. He'll walk towards me and under me, then start going around my leg, chasing his tail. Staying on my feet is a little tricky at this point.


LOL.. that does sound tricky!! Does he try to go fast too?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

jnmarr said:


> Penny will wiggle figure 8s through our legs for lovins.. it is so cite. One of Rusty's tricks is " Peek a Boo ", which means he will come up behind you and poke his head out from between your knees.. people love that one.. especially the goofy smile.. he uses that for attention a lot. People do get a surprised look on their faces, LOL.


hehehe... yup Geddy will do the "Peek a Boo" on occassion as well... and then she gets lots of hugs and kisses on her head!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

What makes it a challenge for me lately is that both Geddy and Sawyer try to go thru at the same time LOL... I'm afraid I might just go bow-legged!!! =)


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't think Willow realises she can go through my legs cause every time she slams right into them then collapses on the floor for belly rubs!! I wish my girl was more girly!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

This was a game with Sadie when she was a pup...I'd run down the hall ahead of her then stop, bend over and look backwards between my legs at her and she'd run and slide through. It stuck, and she also 'plugs in'....head stuck between our legs (looks bad, but she's truly not a 'sniffer', lol) for lovins.
And yes, it DOES get a bit tricky when both try it simultaneously....keeps me limber, I guess, lol


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine do that all the time so they can get their hind end scratched!

When Gunner was a pup he always walked under Selka , even when he got too big and lifted Selka up when he went under! LOL!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin does this too...and usually adds a goose in for fun! 

Yesterday I was trying to dry off a huge wet mastiff because his owner showed up early to pick him up, and boy he took me for a ride walking between my legs. LOL!! It was so funny!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The whole pack does - looks like a merry-go-round when I get home.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Brianna doesn't go t_hrough_ my legs, but if she is feeling stressed (at the groomers/vets) or frightened (fireworks/thunder) she buries her face between my thighs... which does look a little odd, but it's comforting to her. She'll stay like that while I rub ears until she feels better. It's like she is hiding her eyes! Poor baby...
She has gotten better with her seperation anxiety, but she still has her moments!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> LOL.. that does sound tricky!! Does he try to go fast too?


He tries! But he was big enough by the time he started doing this that he bumps into my other leg and it sort of slows him down a little. I'm not sure if that's better or worse for me!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ doesn't do that but my friend's black lab does. It's pretty odd..that's how he returns the ball to you while playing fetch..just popping his head under there!


----------

